# RICHMOND, BC | Atmosphere | 12 fl | Prep



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A significant mixed-use redevelopment is coming to the large 5.1-acre property at the southwest corner of No. 3 Road and Alderbridge Way in Richmond – across the street from the Canada Line’s Lansdowne Station.

The so-called Atmosphere complex entails seven buildings – totalling 932,000 sq. ft. of floor area – on a site that was formerly occupied by strip mall retail and light industrial uses.

It consists of 650,000 sq. ft. of residential area, with a mix of market, rental, and affordable housing options. Over 600 residential units for up to 1,800 residents will be built.

As well, the project calls for 65,000 sq. ft. of tech hub space, an 80,000 sq. ft. office building, and 60,000 sq. ft. of ground-floor retail.

http://dailyhive.com/vancouver/atmosphere-7960-alderbridge-way-richmond


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3108 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0018 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0022 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC03782 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03783 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03788 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03790 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC03797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8322 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8324 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8326 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9042 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9047 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9048 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View attachment 116100

View attachment 116104
View attachment 116105
View attachment 116106
View attachment 116108
View attachment 116109
View attachment 116111


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## VoltAmps (Feb 22, 2011)

Why keep posting the same pit? The project is stalled


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

